# who knew???



## skidpan (Dec 1, 2003)

http://ferrarinut.com/miscellaneous.htm
















the nissan 300zx shares headlights with the lambo!!! 
it is a fact, part numbers are the same!!!

_Modified by skidpan at 1:23 PM 4-12-2005_


_Modified by skidpan at 11:38 AM 6-28-2006_


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: who knew??? (skidpan)*

ya, there is a strip across the top of the diablo lights to cover the nissan markings etc.
i know a guy doing the kit car thinking building a lambo, there is a rather surprising number of parts "borrowed" from other cars.


----------



## VoluptuousWanker (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: who knew??? (The_Hamster)*

Damn who would have thought.


----------



## njn63 (Nov 22, 2004)

never knew that.


----------



## CerOf (Jan 16, 2005)

I couldn't think of a better vehicle to borrow parts from. I lust after a 300zx tt.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*sticker shock*

this'll be great material for the watercooler..


----------



## omega02379 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: who knew??? (skidpan)*

close but no cigar fellas


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

never knew that


----------



## NellyVW81 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: who knew??? (skidpan)*

KOO PICS


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: who knew??? (NellyVW81)*

Good to know. if i ever get one of these i will go to nissan first, for headlights.


----------



## josh0855 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: who knew??? (mk_ultra')*

Would the Nissan offer plug and play compatiablity for example if you had a kit car Lamborgini with a craked lens could you replace it with the Nissan to save the HUGE ammount of money?


----------



## skidpan (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: who knew??? (josh0855)*

yes you could replace it .. they are the SAME part number


----------



## GermanTuner44 (Jun 25, 2003)

I've known of this for a while...Iwould feel kinda jipped if I paid that much for a car...but at least they work well!


----------



## BGBora (Jun 16, 2005)

whoever discovered tgis has WAY WAY to much time on there hands


----------



## goingfast_ny (Oct 17, 2005)

wow


----------



## VR6-Racer (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (goingfast_ny)*

Thats hella funny, I have to tell my friend who drives a 300Z that he has about 1/90th of a Lambo. Haha.


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-Racer)*

hehe, interesting find.


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (GermanTuner44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GermanTuner44* »_I've known of this for a while...Iwould feel kinda jipped if I paid that much for a car...but at least they work well!

x2


----------



## VwguyGTI (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (poorman)*

interesting...


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (Jazz03GTI)*

a litle related, ther is also a supercar that uses corrado door mirrors, and one that uses b6(?) passat tail lights on opposite sides sidways


----------



## sasa1981 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

then how much of lambo new jetta drivers own


----------



## audiott (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Yu_Power)*

never knew that


----------



## VwguyGTI (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: who knew??? (omega02379)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omega02379* »_close but no cigar fellas









how so not? From what is described they are exactly the same with part number and all


----------



## vwcakenpie (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: who knew??? (skidpan)*

I don't know about all that...


----------



## roofadoofalus (Jul 2, 2006)

ive noticed that before too


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (roofadoofalus)*

i'd rather have the z...


----------



## Knox (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (fastmaxxcooper)*

Holy old thread Batman!


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (Knox)*

I knew about it because most of the Kit car builders use the 300ZX lights.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (zero666cool)*

never new that


----------



## A2GTI88 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

that just means if you drive a diablo and your headlight gets broken... buy the nissan one for cheap... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Next_2_Nothing (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (A2GTI88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2GTI88* »_that just means if you drive a diablo and your headlight gets broken... buy the nissan one for cheap... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

i knew that


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: who knew??? (skidpan)*

thats just messed up


----------



## senseless1707 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: who knew??? (UntouchableGTI)*

i never knew that....







i wonder why lambo decided to do that


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: who knew??? (senseless1707)*


_Quote, originally posted by *senseless1707* »_i never knew that....







i wonder why lambo decided to do that

Companies like Lamborghini (not sure if they do now that Audi owns them) source parts from lots of other cars. I know a guy building a lamborghini 'kit car' trying to use as many OEM parts as possible. It's amazing the list he has of what things are sourced from what cars. The power windows switches are from a Passat IIRC, and other things like that. Saves them from having to design/source building for small things they can just buy in bulk elsewhere that already work.


----------



## dr. feelgood (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: who knew??? (The_Hamster)*

cheap asses


----------



## FELIX_NCL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: who knew??? (The_Hamster)*

The last Lotus Esprit used Toyota rear lights. Can't remember what model them came off tho.


----------



## Der Tom (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: who knew??? (The_Hamster)*

The Diablo also has the same brakelights as a Valtra tractor


















_Modified by Der Tom at 7:05 AM 2-20-2007_


----------



## KrassVW's (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: who knew??? (skidpan)*

WOW thats something.


----------



## GTIFireCracker (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (fastmaxxcooper)*

wowo wowo wowow wowow wowow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wo2w wowow wow wow wow wow whio knew


----------



## GTIFireCracker (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (GTIFireCracker)*

maybe the lotus has toyota tails because it has a toyota motor?


----------



## Kesmai (Jul 25, 2006)

Orange.. hott...


----------



## UnPimpZeAuto (Feb 26, 2007)

Ha.... I am a nissan mechanic. They'll get a kick out of this at the shop on monday.


----------



## ls1_boostdscoob (May 24, 2007)

but nissan didnt make the headlights.. a company made those and nissan bought them from the supplier.. not everything on a car is made by that actual manufacturer..


----------



## farfrumlusin (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: who knew??? (The_Hamster)*


----------

